# Wahoo Fishing - 2/28



## TexasEdition (Jan 22, 2019)

Never been wahoo fishing, would love to jump on boat and learn. Available to crew. I have pro gear etc.

OR

If YOU know where to go what what to do, we can go on my boat. I have a 27' CC out of Freeport.


I would love to figure this out, but not too crazy about running out 70 miles by myself not know what I am doing.


----------



## waterfly (Sep 18, 2007)

I am in the same situation. I got a Wellcraft Fisherman 25.2 with 2 Yamaha 150s at the Freeport Marina. I cough One wohoo trolling for tuna; not in my boat. I know many people go to the Flower Gardens for wohoo; but I do not know other places. I assume there must be some wohoo near the weather buoy 42042 or by the intersection rigs. We can join forces and experiment together. I have a few wohoo lures. In my boat, I can reach both the Intersection Rigs and the weather buoy; but I am not sure about getting to the Flower Gardens.
Friday seem to be a great day. Let me know if you want to give it a try.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajon (Sep 26, 2018)

Looking at going fri or sat, out Freeport pm if you are still looking for a ride


----------



## marlin lane (Mar 4, 2012)

have caught wahoo at the weather buoy--not in large numbers


----------



## TexasEdition (Jan 22, 2019)

I'm taking a ride with ajon. Thanks for the invite!


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I have all my own gear and am pretty flexible in my schedule to go out. Also have been to the Gardens several times for wahoo as well as the floaters many times for tuna. Would be glad to help out.


----------

